

Optimizely Launches Mobile View, Mixpanel Integration, and More - dsiroker
http://blog.optimizely.com/optimizely-launches-mobile-view-mixpanel-inte

======
dsiroker
What other integrations would you guys like to see?

~~~
brandnewlow
Just dropped you an e-mail!

~~~
dsiroker
Thanks!

